
Why the Largest Cyberattack in History Will Happen Within Six Months - aspenmayer
https://www.forbes.com/sites/stephenmcbride1/2020/05/14/why-the-largest-cyberattack-in-history-will-happen-within-six-months/#ba9cd0c577c3
======
aspenmayer
'Practically every employee in every firm in America is working from a
makeshift desk on their kitchen table. Firms only had days to cobble together
remote work plans. So you can bet most didn’t set up secure systems, like the
one my friend is using. In fact, the vast majority of employees probably don’t
even have dedicated work laptops.

'So hundreds of millions of folks are using personal laptops–on unsecured home
internet connections–to access work files. Many of which likely contain
confidential information and personal data.'

------
rodiger
I'd be very surprised if the vector of the largest cyberattack in history is
someone's unsecured home WiFi. Not to mention the vast majority of people in
densely populated areas secure their WiFi.

